# Grading



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I jusr found the source of all my current honey, a neighbor planted 10 acres of red clover.

Crimson clover maybe? They say bees can't make honey from red clover.

>My interest pertains to clarity; is clover honey darker?

No, it's pretty light.

>All the clover honey I have ever bought has had a stronger flavor and I don't particularly care for it.

That's that overheated, overprocessed stuff they sell in the grocery store. That has nothing to do with what honey tastes like.


----------

